# Posting from my new office



## mrs quoad (Oct 9, 2011)

HELL yeah.

The cat's litter tray has been moved to the far corner, and I've hoiked up a desk that I've been swearing I'll move for about a year.

Now, the 'cat room' is blates my office, and all my shizzle is in it, and Artichoke (hopefully) won't go bonkers at all my crap lying around any more.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2011)

Tell that to the cat.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 9, 2011)

I believe the traditional urban response would be:

Pictures or STFU. Mofo.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 9, 2011)

That's the view from the door. The room is, basically, the repository for all the shite that we don't really know what to do with. Including about 15 years of now-unworn clothing, a plastic Christmas tree, and a bike trainer or two.
















The cat has yet to unearth this travesty. Blissful ignorance, just now:


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 9, 2011)

Also, NB: the earphones box has been tidied since that picture was taken. Never again will this desk be this tidy. I suspect.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2011)

That cat looks like it is getting ready to try to reverse the your opportunistic putsch. Beware you may be starting a war here. Cats can call upon allies in times of distress.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 9, 2011)

apple mac wanker


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 9, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> apple mac wanker




Luckily, I don't need to wank it.

There's an app that does it for me


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 9, 2011)

I love the cat sleeping in the jigsaw box


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2011)

That jigsaw's really gone places.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 9, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That jigsaw's really gone places.


We occasionally discuss it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> We occasionally discuss it.


Who, you and the now deposed cat?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 9, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Who, you and the now deposed cat?


She certainly has her own views on jigsaws, though the conversations tend to be with Artichoke.





^^^ video of the cat critiquing a 1,000 piece Escher.


----------

